# broken leg and maybe foot



## 4zpigeons (Jul 7, 2008)

I have a young pigeon (PlacidoPigeon) with what appears to be a broken right leg and possibly a broken (or damaged) left toe. Placido can stand on one leg and does move about a little bit. This lil' one was rescused from traffic on a freeway exit ramp. I am wondering how to care for the damage. I am quite apprehensive about taking this one to a Wildlife rescue as in the past I have known them to put a pigeon down with a broken wing. I have since assisted a different pigeon in healing and he has rejoined his flock. Placido has a safe space (shelter/cage/etc)... If anyone has advice as how to help this lil' one I'd appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Where, basically, are you in case we've got some resources in your area?

To help you discover and describe the injury a little better, you can study the skeletal drawings here:

http://people.eku.edu/ritchisong/skeleton.html

This picture can show you splinting techniques:










Pidgey


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi and thanks for rescuing him/her.

It's a tough call, because you are right...wildlife rescues have an unfortunate tendency to put birds down (particularly feral pigeons) who have sustained quite reparable and nowhere near mortal injuries.

Do you happen to have an avian vet in your vicinity ? If so, you can possibly bring him there and tell the vet it is YOUR bird, not a feral....as well as get an assurance of no euthanization. Vets, as opposed to wildlife rehabbers, will tend to treat the injury regardless if it is straightwforward/easily treatable or not.

The downside...avian vets are pricey. So, I dunno if you have the funds for that. For an x-ray (needed) and likely a splint or wrap...probably several hundred dollars. 

The toe's not a big deal. Matter of fact, plenty of pigeons can even survive OK with only one good leg...but it's important to stabilize and treat the injured leg properly and get some meds....because it's the complications that can arise from a broken bone which can cause add'l problems....and that's not all that easy for someone w/o a lot of experience.

As Pidgey asked, tell us where you are. 

In the meantime, do what you are doing. Keep him warm and dry (if you have a heating pad, place it under some towels in his box/cage and turn it on low). If not, just keep him in a room which is warm. Warmth is good for supportive care...it helps birds heal. 

If he is eating on his own, give him some seed mix and other stuff (crunched up cereal, peas, corn, etc.) plus a dish of water, and see if he is eating that OK. If he is pooping, that's also good. If he seems alert and bright-eyed, that's great.

Caution signs:

1) if he is NOT eating/pecking at the food on his own...or 
2) if he is not pooping regularly and fairly often...or 
3) if he seems listless, closes his eyes a lot, fluffs his feathers up all puffy a lot...

Then these are signs that he is not doing well.....so you may have to go to some sort of handfeeding and hydration method., and he will definitely need meds ASAP. An injured bird needs to maintain weight; he may also be fighting infection and in significant pain.

So let us know what you observe. Don't worry, if it sounds too overwhelming, we hopefully can find someone experienced near you. You've already done a great job !

If you can click a pic, that'd be useful to post here, too.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

4zpigeons said:


> I have a young pigeon (PlacidoPigeon) with what appears to be a broken right leg and possibly a broken (or damaged) left toe. Placido can stand on one leg and does move about a little bit. This lil' one was rescused from traffic on a freeway exit ramp. I am wondering how to care for the damage. I am quite apprehensive about taking this one to a Wildlife rescue as in the past I have known them to put a pigeon down with a broken wing. I have since assisted a different pigeon in healing and he has rejoined his flock. Placido has a safe space (shelter/cage/etc)... If anyone has advice as how to help this lil' one I'd appreciate it. Thank you.



Hi 4zpigeons, 


There is a current thread about a broken Thigh...which has some related info and general broken Leg info going on...

For which see -


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/bad-break-in-femur-28401.html


Make sure he has Bird Seed, good Water, 9 and that he is eating and drinking, 0 and a soft rumpled little Towel bent into a "U" couch for him to lay on...


In fact, keep him on a light color Towel as cage floor, so you can see the poops and how they are looking.


Good luck..!


Phil
l v


----------



## 4zpigeons (Jul 7, 2008)

Greetings and thank you...! 
I have been looking at the links and photos / images you passed on. Ever so helpful ~ Thank you!... 
I took some photos and hopefully attached them correctly ~ and hopefully they have value. I would attempt to name the bones that appear out of place / however the photo might do a better job at this than I. If you desire it I will try... 
Placido is eating and drinking on her/his own and going to the bathroom. We are located in Minneapolis Minnesota / on the southern edge of downtown. Placido is currently in a cage (dog kennel) living in the 'secret garden'. The cage is off the ground and I made a waterproof roof (painters plastic / tile / some wood and covered with a canvas tarp - sides are open for fresh air / it is located in a corner (off of the ground). - Yesterday we had a soft rain and I covered the front with an umbrella to keep water and rain out of the cage ~ Should I move everything inside? My reason for putting Placido in the garden is that is where everyone (birds / squirrels / bunnies) hangs out (eating / resting...fresh air etc.) Also thinking hearing other pigeons and birds would be good for health... But I admit I've thought of bring her/him inside. If you think Placido will recover faster indoors I will make a comfortable space for her/him. 
As far as going to an avian vet ~ I unfortunately don't have the funds. I will do what I can. I was looking at the splint work and as challenging as it seems I think Placido will let me. I've held her/him a few times. 'Owly' (broken wing and always twisted his head round like an owl) my last injured pigeon let me remove a string that was tightly wrapped around his leg. (<The least of his problems back then). However, please take a look at the photos and advise...
For diet I haven't come across the liquid vitamins (nekton-s). Should I get pedialyte or gatorade? Currently I have a dish of various seeds / a dish of gravel / two water dishes ~one shallow and one deeper. The floor is flat (fabric) and then a large garden pot turned on its side for shelter. Nothing to really trip on or get caught on. Owly liked his pot so I thought I'd share it with Placido who seems okay with it.
Thoughts?... and
Thank you all so much for all of your assistance! It is so refreshing to meet people that love and care for these beautiful creatures ~ and who are so willing to share information.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

It can be surprisingly hard to tell what's broken sometimes and most pictures don't actually do that well to illustrate it. By the way he's holding his foot up so high, it's not likely that he has a problem as high as the femur and I don't see anything obvious on the tarsometatarsus or phalanges (toes). I'd tend to guess you've got something wrong up at the tibiotarsus, but that is only a guess.

If a bird is going to behave very well, then you can literally keep them in a pillowed nest with food and water close at hand and such a break can easily heal in time with virtually no treatment at all.

Pidgey


----------



## 4zpigeons (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi Pidgey. Yes sorry about the photos. After seeing them they don't seem to give much assistance. When I tried gently pulling the leg down there was some resistance ~ as in Placido was holding the leg up. Are you suggesting that I create a softer floor, or leave it as is? There is a little give / however I can add something (like a towel) under the current fabric. For Owly I just let him do as needed (no wing wrapping etc.) Thank you. ~ 4zp.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, in a lot of cases, you can roll a towel up into a donut or form it into a deeply pocketed nest (roll all the edges inward towards the center on the underneath side) that they can lay in and they'll use it if they're not too scared of you. You can move very slowly and gently with reassuring falsetto comments, and that might help them learn that the soft nest is someplace they can stay in safety.

Pidgey


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Throwing in my two cents' worth, which with the inflation caused by getting older and closer to senility makes it close to worthless....

You seem to have experience with birds, so you can decide. When I brought in an injured pigeon, I let them see my rescued-as-a-baby and hand-raised pigeon *Wieteke* roo-coo, and pigeon-handle me, so they knew a pigeon was in charge and not some incompetent human. 

If the pigeon is outside and feels vulnerable and has to maintain vigilance, that can absorb energy best spent on recuperating. Most hospitals try to keep us away from unnecessary stimulation so that we can rest. 

Just a thought.

Hope he recovers.

Larry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

4zpigeons said:


> Hi Pidgey. Yes sorry about the photos. After seeing them they don't seem to give much assistance. When I tried gently pulling the leg down there was some resistance ~ as in Placido was holding the leg up. Are you suggesting that I create a softer floor, or leave it as is? There is a little give / however I can add something (like a towel) under the current fabric. For Owly I just let him do as needed (no wing wrapping etc.) Thank you. ~ 4zp.



Hi 4zpigeons, 


Are you able to 'feel' along the leg with your fingertips, to decide if there is any point of swelling which is not found on the other Leg?


Sprains, Strains, pulled muscles, can see them keep their weight off of a Leg.


'Green' fractures, where the bone is not broken in a way that has seperated 'ends', will show localized swelling, but can be dealt with using the softly 'rolled' Towell "U" or 'Do-Nut' for the Pigeon to lay on without recourse to Splinting.


Phil
l v


----------



## 4zpigeons (Jul 7, 2008)

Greetings.
I've picked up Placido and looked and felt further... The lower area of the tarsometatarus might be a bit more swollen on the right side (the lifted side). I didn't notice anything higher in the leg (femur area)... I couldn't really straighten the leg as she seemed to be a bit aggitated or simply annoyed with my examination. ~ maybe tomorrow. 
I've attached a new photo. Here she/he is with the special donut bed. I put it in the pot as she/he seems to like it in there. I have seen her/he eat today ~ standing on the left leg for at least 10minutes pecking away. When I last left Placido I'd moved the umbrella over to block sight a bit more ~ creating more privacy / plus there is a bit of a breeze ~ however still warm / sun shining... It appears comfortable. I also pushed some food/water... closer should Placido not feel like getting up. I'll of course continue to peek in as the day continues...
Many a fallsetto comment / coo has been shared... So much that some of the flock occassionally land on me to eat out of hand.  I only hope this lil' one speaks the same language.
Thank you for the assistance and well wishes. All is ever so appreciated.
~ 4zp.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, he certainly seems comfortable, under the circumstances. Looks like a fairly young pigeon (this year's model) judging by the color of the eyes and the texture of the ceres (white part of the upper beak).

Swelling, huh? I suppose it's also possible that the bird has an arthritic condition making a joint painful. That can happen due to bacterial infections. Where did you feel the swelling--in a joint or somewhere more "midshaft"?

Pidgey


----------



## 4zpigeons (Jul 7, 2008)

For swelling location, I'd say closer to where the foot begins (ankle) / above the basal phalanx(?). < I'm looking at one of the drawings from the bird skeleton document (link from earlier). Hopefully I'll get better at this the more I study. The only reason I mentioned the swelling is because the ankle area looks slightly larger than the one that can be stood upon. It may appear this way because the foot is being held so high / away from the ground. If it is swollen it appears to be in the joint. I'll again look more tomorrow (and study). 
Since earlier today I've added one more pillow case in front of where Placido is laying and placed a bit of food and gravel there. I also moved a taller water bowl closer to Placido ~ I am happy to share that Placido has partaken of the beverage. Tomorrow I'll change out the pillow cases with clean and see how the legs are... Is there anything else I should be looking for?
Thanks ever so much!
~ 4zp.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi 4zp,



Nice set up..! I really like the Flower POt on it's side for neing a nice cozy place.

Of course, if you wetthe Flower Pot, it will be naturally 'cool' then as the Water evaporates.


Poops should be brown-green fecal matter, and White Urates, ideally, about like a 'Raisen' in size and with the 'White' on top...and just moist enough to pick up gently with one's fingers.

If they do not lok as this, please describe what they do look like...



The set up you have should work fine for her to heal up with, if this is a sprain or green fracture of her 'wrist' or foot ( or other ).


Good going..!


Phil
l v


----------



## 4zpigeons (Jul 7, 2008)

Greetings.
Nice to hear the flower pot (aka 'pigeonpot') is appreciated ~ Owly certainly liked it and Placido seems quite happy with the set up and addition of the donut. 
Placido was up and about since last night. It could have been as early as 5am < Thats when a few of the guys gather for breakfast. 
This morning I checked the droppings as suggested by pdpbison (Phil) and all looked fine. I too moved them and they held shape as described. I'll of course keep an eye should anything change... In this time I also gave her fresh water and new seed... 
As the morning continued ~ my feeding the birds / watering etc... Pigeons and others flying in for breakfast... Placido was watching and was soon up... hopped out of the pigeonpot and went to the water dish (the one that was further from the pot), stood and drank water, had a small snack and went back to her comfortable pigeonpot to rest ~ I too saw a bit of preening. 
Thus far a good morning. 
Thank you so much for the information, advice and support...!
~ 4zp.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi 4zp,



Sounds very nice in every way...'ideal' even...


Figure a couple weeks for the Leg/Foot issue, and she seems to have everything she needs now to enjoy a recovery in comfort and style, and to be self-moderating with it, with no appearent need of a splint.


As long as the Leg and Foot seem to be in a normal alignment, ( but just held 'up' for now ) she should be able to deal with it in this way and have everything turn out fine.


Best wishes..!


Phil
l v


----------



## 4zpigeons (Jul 7, 2008)

Great and Thank you. I just checked in with Placido and the others (looking / waiting for lunch) and she appeared comfortable... even started to dose off a bit. Whew... 
Thank you ever so much.
~ 4zp.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Be sure and remind Placido that life ain't always _this_ good...

Pidgey


----------



## 4zpigeons (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes... I will pass on to Placido. However having been rescued from a busy freeway ramp I think Placido might have a bit of an idea how cruel the world can be. 
A friend (the rescuer) believes that Owly put word out to te pigeon community to come find me. Owly lived in my garage from the top of November until May 18 - 19th. Because it gets so cold here Owly not only had the digs that Placido has, he had blankets wrapped around his cage, a heat lamp and his own heater. Very special... however no cable television. 
The real upside is Owly has joined one of the flocks that frequents the 'secret garden'. All in all last I counted there were 88 pigeon heads and Owly... there too is a sparrow that eats and flies with them ~ quite the sight when they all take off.
~4zp.


----------



## 4zpigeons (Jul 7, 2008)

The update...
Placido is eating and drinking water... moves about the cage... Puffs a bit when I change water, linens etc. Hasn't yet flicked a wing at me / but clearly feels stronger than the first few days here.
I understand that the injured leg would still be uncomfortable. ~ However, when Placido is standing the injured foot still shakes. That sort of vibration one could associate with the plucking of a string of a string instrument. I'm thinking that this could be normal ~ however thought I'd check in.
Thank you.
~ 4zp.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I don't think that it indicates you should do anything other than what you're doing. I suppose that it could mean that Placido is a little irritated at what he perceives to be a lack of service... do you think that there's any way that you could spoil him a little more?

Pidgey


----------



## 4zpigeons (Jul 7, 2008)

heh... Suggestions welcomed. I think other than coming in during a rain storm Placido is quite comfortable. For now the 'rain tent' unless other attention is needed (or demanded)...
~ 4zp.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Do I have to state the obvious? Don't you realize that birds prefer _feather_ pillows?

Pidgey


----------



## 4zpigeons (Jul 7, 2008)

of course, of course... So sorry... I didn't think I should mention this ~ its taken some time. The pigeons have been gathering feathers, and the silk worms have been working overtime. I'm just now stitching the featherbed together. Should be done soon. 
~ 4zp.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

That's better.

Pidgey


----------



## 4zpigeons (Jul 7, 2008)

The Update (II):
I have officially been wing-cracked. Placido is doing much better. Still eating, drinking... and the foot (digits) are looking much better ~ not so crumpled / stretching out... so much better that on occasion Placido will limp. 
Placido too has a new friend. WalkerPigeon showed up a few days ago... Stays close to Placido's cage / associates with the other pigeons, but doesn't hang with them... Walker walks everywhere ~ can fly, but chooses to walk and gets really close to me... and has allowed me to approach. ~ It was raining today and I took out an umbrella to put over Walker's PigeonPot. I forgot to mention ~ Walker (pictured) moved into a terra cotta flower pot and has been sleeping and hanging out in the secretgarden for a few days.
~ 4zp.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

What a cutie!!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Keep this up and you'll be hosting the Terra Cotta Club.

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

ROFL! Pigeon Pot .. that's simply wonderful!  That is a terrific picture .. might want to enter it in the photo contest next week!

Terry


----------



## 4zpigeons (Jul 7, 2008)

thank you.
Update on PlacidoPigeon: 
I have been shown a beautiful arabesque line, followed by a stretched foot. I have also been shown the progress of limp... Now looking closer to that out of Young Frankenstein ~ 'walk this way'... without the funny voice etc. There has even been a soft stomp or two, and a showing of how to flap and stretch wings. 
I think Placido is close to flying free.
~ 4zp.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Good show, 4zp ..... thanks for the update.


----------



## 4zpigeons (Jul 7, 2008)

Update and Advice requested:
Placido is doing very well. Still light on the foot. However... really showing a strong desire to fly. Today when I went out to feed those waiting and those flying in / as well as Placido and Walker ~ Placido flapped ever so hard and continued looking out of the cage with such a strong desire to join the flock for breakfast. What to do...
I'm wondering if I should let Placido fly...join the flock? or give a bit more healing time. I simply worry that Placido might get pecked down...
Thank you.
~ 4zp.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I would wait to release him until he shows no more symptoms of favoring the foot. Once he can mingle with other birds without any incidence and can compete for food without the foot slowing him down, he will be ready.

He needs to be up to optimum fitness to rejoin the pigeons, in the not so perfect world.


----------



## 4zpigeons (Jul 7, 2008)

As I thought...
Thank you.
~ 4zp.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi 4zpigeons, 



Take-offs and landings ( landings especially sometimes ) can put great stresses on their Legs, so newly mending 'breaks' should not be 'landed' on or took-off on.


Limited indoor flying can be a nice first stage after sufficient time for the mending has elapsed...with outdoor flying or release, following.



Phil
l v


----------



## 4zpigeons (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes of course... It was just that look from Placido of 'PLEASE (flap stomp flap flap) let me out NOW...' that was making me question myself.
~ 4zp.


----------



## 4zpigeons (Jul 7, 2008)

An update: Placido is looking great! Colors are coming in ~ Beautiful! 
Yesterday I received some friendly coo's... and now there is a lot of rearranging of linens. Very busy in there. Still limping, however showing off piloting strengths - lots of flapping... Doing well... 
Watches WalkerP from across the way ~ They seem to think one another is okay.
~ 4zp.


----------



## 4zpigeons (Jul 7, 2008)

Update: PlaCidoP. is doing great.... and has taken to the top of the pigeonpot. I believe PlaCido saw a mouse in her suite and just won't stand for being on the same level. So we did some rearranging while the linens were being washed. 
In short: The pot is now turned flat side up for the new perch (and featherbed  ) / fresh linens on pot / stepping stone and below for a softer landing while building strength. 
On a linen note: This lil'one loves clean linens ~ adorable, much rearranging, very busy... I'll have to send a suit case upon departure.
~ 4zp.


----------



## 4zpigeons (Jul 7, 2008)

Another update: I was so hoping to say that PlaCidoP has left the infirmary... However, she is still in therapy and doing well. She still limps and can't hold all of her weight on the one leg for an extended period. However getting better...
PlaCidoP. now PlaCidaP. ~ as I believe this is a girl / is such a fun little bird. I have recently discovered that she likes it when I sing the song of how she came to be living in zsecretgarden. As I sing she tips her head from side to side reaches forward and turns around while looking at me... and sometimes opens her mouth as if to join in...
Still enjoys clean linens... and hanging out on top of her pot.
PlaCida also has a new friend... This one is not injured (whew). He flies to her cage and dances for her. She listens and they chat... and they hang out. He's been there a few times in the last few days. ~ Maybe he fly the suitcase to the new abode.
~ 4zp.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the update 4z .. sounds like all is going well! Also, thank you very much for your kindness in the other thread about the Minneapolis pigeon that passed away.

Terry


----------



## 4zpigeons (Jul 7, 2008)

One tries to do what little we can.

Update and Question:
PlaCida is doing well. Really showing off how strong those wings are. Still lifts and favors the injured foot and has a slight limp. Would the antibiotic given to Walker be of any assistance in her recovery? 
Thank you.
~ 4zp.


----------



## 4zpigeons (Jul 7, 2008)

Greetings...
Yesterday PlaCida P. had the option to stay or go... The cage was open... The other pigeons were visiting for lunch... I waited with some distance between us (camera in hand)... Eventually she came forward... looked out of her digs... Looked at me... lifted her 'recovering' foot and laid down... 
Maybe its the linens, maybe its the daily care... the maid service. Maybe this is all a part of her and Walker P. plan. However, I believe Owly P. (the pigeon that stayed with me over last winter) has told them how he stayed here all last winter... and life was grand. More than likely PlaCida isn't ready to take on the 'outside' world. So here PlaCida stays until strength and desire take her to the sky. It's safe she is welcome here, and she is ever so grateful... as am I.
~ 4zp.


----------



## 4zpigeons (Jul 7, 2008)

Update:
PlaCida is well... Living as one of zPigeonPot trio. (see 'WalkerPigeon friend of PlaCida)... Anyway. S/he may just be here for the winter. The foot is still crumpled and it appears best to stay and heal for a while longer.
~ 4zp.


----------



## clairedellar33 (Jun 3, 2009)

*I also found a pigeon*

He seems alright and he eats. But he does not walk on his legs. He only flaps his wings. I put him in a safe place, outside in a small cage (that I had) on a rolled small towel to rest his feet. But I looked today and I see that on his right tarsometatarsus, that it is swollen. I was wondering if I should put a tape splint like I have seen on the posts. And if yes what kind of tape do I use? I am in Kingman, AZ and no one here would take care of him. 
I would appreciate any help.
Thank you,
Claire


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

clairedellar33 said:


> He seems alright and he eats. But he does not walk on his legs. He only flaps his wings. I put him in a safe place, outside in a small cage (that I had) on a rolled small towel to rest his feet. But I looked today and I see that on his right tarsometatarsus, that it is swollen. I was wondering if I should put a tape splint like I have seen on the posts. And if yes what kind of tape do I use?
> 
> *I am in Kingman, AZ and no one here would take care of him.*
> I would appreciate any help.
> ...


Did you try these vets, Claire?
*Dr Sarah Bangton 
Dr Sarah Paterson*
4110 Stockton Hill Rd.
Kingman, Arizona
*928-757-8855*

Cindy


----------



## 4zpigeons (Jul 7, 2008)

Greetings Claire.
One thing that is helpful is to post photos of your pigeons injuries and to start a new thread / However, you've tagged on and were noticed by AZWhitefeather. 
When PlaCida came to me (and I joined PT) I was advised to make a 'donut' bed. This allowed the birds body to relax in the center ~ taking pressure off of the injured legs / feet... I too made the floor soft with towels just incase PlaCida got up. I also put food and water within close range so s/he didn't feel compelled to get up. For the water, I used a short mason jar about 2" in height and kept it full of fresh water and added Enrofloxan < a recommended antibiotic < this I got at vitakingproducts.com. I used the liquid 10% #ANT0045. 
PlaCida is still with me (indoors) and is doing much better / honestly great!... and hopefully will soon be outdoors practicing in the garage before flying with the others. I will tell you its been nearly a year of recovery / therapy ~ However, its been a wonderful year with this bird. I've learned SO much and have enjoyed every minute. 
As AZWhitefeather suggested there are vets that may be able to assist you. I took on caring for PlaCida because of a negative experience with an animal shelter / rehab in my area. 
Thank you for taking this li'l one in! Best of luck and I'll check in (more often) to PT to see how things are.
~ 4zp.


----------

